# Сайт > Главный раздел >  Дешевая транспортировка лежачих больных в Самаре.

## tagrojucalo3

На территории Российской Федерации огромное количество людей находятся в таком состоянии, когда они по разным причинам не могут двигаться. Это происходит из-за хронических болезней, старости или травм. И часто бывают ситуации, когда инвалида необходимо куда-то перевезти: в аэропорт, в поликлинику, в санаторий или только переселить на более комфортное место жительства. Перевозка лежачих пациентов зачастую абсолютно полностью ложиться на плечи их родных, но в  легковом авто реализовать это бывает невозможным. В этом случае могут помочь специализированные службы для транспортировки, у которых есть в наличии  оборудование и сотрудники для комфортного перемещения лежачего или малоподвижного пациента. В том случае, если вас интересует перевозка больных и инвалидов   [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ], то обратитесь в фирму "Партнер Дома". 

Именно указанная фирма много лет занимается транспортировкой малоподвижных или лежачих больных в Самаре. Вас обрадуют адекватные цены на транспортировку малоподвижных больных в указанной фирме, а также скидки для постоянных заказчиков. За довольно символическую денежную сумму заказчику предоставят целую бригаду специалистов, которые оснащены специализированным оборудованием и автомобилями. В просторном салоне автомобиля для транспортировки малоподвижных или лежачих больных достаточно пространства для самого пациента, его инвалидного кресла и других нужных вещей. Кроме того, клиенты организации имеют возможность отдельно заказать сопровождение пациента в медучреждениях, ожидание прохождения медицинских обследований и подъем инвалида на этаж. Для того, чтобы заказать перевозку пациента с ограниченными возможностями, необходимо только отправить заявку на веб-странице фирмы, через короткий промежуток времени вам позвонит работник и обговорит с вами адрес и время перевозки, а также желаемые дополнительные опции. Также за тридцать минут до поездки вам перезвонят с напоминанием о ней.

----------

